# Cancer....



## fogtender

Last fall I was tested for PSA levels in my blood. The first test came out at 24 and the second about three weeks later was at 35. It indicated that I have Prostate Cancer. After a Biopsy four month later, on a scale of one to ten, I was about an eight.

Needless to say I have had all sorts of scans with Nuclear crap injected into my veins, stuck in large magnetic machines and force to do stress tests on tread mills till my legs fell off to see if my heart could stand going under for inserting radio active beads into my Prostrate. 

After all these tests, it appears that the cancer is still in the prostrate and that the Lupron shots and other drugs brought my PSA levels down below one. The Testosterone levels in me are now below most women's and I fully expect to start having menstrual cramps at any time....

After about nine months, yesterday (9/10/09) I went under the knife (or needles, I slept though it) and the beads were surgically inserted through my rectal cavity, about eighty of them.

When I first came to, I pretty much felt like a virgin's first day in Prison without getting a kiss, but the drugs they gave me made me feel a bit better about myself and being violated.... 

My neck feels like they had me in some kind of headlock and were trying to pull my head off at the shoulders, I was told my throat had an air hose stuck down it the size of some kind of shovel handle and really is sore, to the point I am pretty suspicious of what they were doing while I was out....

In thirty days, I have to undergo direct radiation five times a week for five weeks to ensure that there is nothing living within inches of my scrotum.... 

As a disclaimer, I am not suppose to have any young pregnant women sit on my lap for more than five min's (Bummer), but I can expose film now by putting it in my pocket, although I don't know what the clarity of the pictures will turn out like, but I am sure they will be perverted in some way. I should also be able to mark the woods around the house with glow in the dark spots where I got rid of the day's coffee....

I am sure over the next few months, I should have some strange radiated, mutated creatures crawling out of the septic tank vents from the radiation that I will be depositing there...

Needless to say, I apparently have had this growing for about twelve to fourteen years and the doctor's that I have/had been going to, never suggested a PSA test until this last year at 54 year of age. I had no signs of the cancer that most have, and unless I had taken the blood test, would have never known until it was too late. Both my father and uncle had it, and were treated and are doing well, although they are still grumpy.

Point is, if you are in your late forties, get a PSA test done. If you wait until it spreads out of the Prostate and into the bones, you are toast, no matter how much they nuke you, you get done in by the cure and not the diseases.

Get it done!

Mark


----------



## Trakternut

Good reminder!  I had a checkup a coupla weeks back.  Doc said  my PSA's were so low he wasn't even gonna do the butt check!

When we get to being old farts, we gotta start checking more stuff out.

Great post!


----------



## fogtender

Trakternut said:


> Good reminder! I had a checkup a coupla weeks back. Doc said my PSA's were so low he wasn't even gonna do the butt check!
> 
> 
> When we get to being old farts, we gotta start checking more stuff out.
> 
> Great post!


 
Yep, got to do one of those deals where they stick the camera in and go up to the stomach next... happy, happy, joy, joy....

No Butt check??? What you get charged all that money and don't stay for the show....


----------



## Trakternut

It's quite alright. This doc has fat fingers !

In a coupla years, I'll start with the "Roto Rooter" jobs.  Hate the thought, but it's better than the alternative!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Glad you are able to keep a good perspective on it Foggy.  

It is amazing that your doctor didn't get you tested more thoroughly considering you had a family history of cancer.  Family history is a huge indicator.

Keep your spirits up!


----------



## Doc

Sorry to hear that Foggy.  I have an enlarged prostrate but my yearly PSA tests have been in line.  I've also had the rotorooter checkup.  No fun but something we gots to do.
Like PB said, you have a great outlook on this.  Keep it up and that will surely help you in the long run.
Best wishes with the ordeal you have ahead.  We're alway here and ready to listen if you feel like unloading anytime.


----------



## mak2

DId anybody mention getting old aint for sissy's?


----------



## thcri RIP

Having Cancer at 30 they watch me pretty close.  At 50 I already have had the Roto Rooter job twice and will probably be on the list for next year.  Drinking that chit is what got me the first time.  The second time they gave two little bottles of something else which was a breeze to drink and created more than a breeze.  However I was told they won't give you  that anymore since many guys had heart attacks after taking it.  But I have to have the PSA and one other test every year.

Best wishes Foggy I will think of your in prayer.


murph


----------



## muleman RIP

They wanted to do that on me but I talked them out of it at the time.After 53 days in the hospital I wanted out! Said if I lived a couple years I would reconsider it. So I guess after November I will have to get it scheduled. Gotta go hunting first!


----------



## EastTexFrank

mak2 said:


> DId anybody mention getting old aint for sissy's?



Isn't that the truth.

I had mine done about 3 weeks ago.  Everything looked OK.  She did threaten me with the roto rooter job if I didn't do the smear test.  I figured that was was the easiest option.  At least she didn't pull on the rubber glove.

Lotsa luck foggie.  I'm sure you will be OK.


----------



## Erik

Foggy - thanks for the reminder - I had my doc do baseline bloodwork on me last year so she'd have something to compare to in the future.  I'm not looking forward to the rotorooter in another 3-5 years, but my PSA was fine.  (we won't talk about my triglycerides, though...    )


----------



## mla2ofus

mak2 said:


> DId anybody mention getting old aint for sissy's?



 I'm not normally a pessimist but who came up w/ the phrase:" The joys of growing old" ???
                        Mike


----------



## Trakternut

mla2ofus said:


> I'm not normally a pessimist but who came up w/ the phrase:" The joys of growing old" ???
> Mike



Somebody  younger than us.


----------



## benspawpaw

the hospital in my town is doing free exams for men over 40 this week.i called and am goint tuesday afternoon for mine.this is a blessing since i dont have any insurance.they do this every year for about the last 5 or 6 years.

foggy we will put you on a prayer list


----------



## fogtender

benspawpaw said:


> the hospital in my town is doing free exams for men over 40 this week.i called and am goint tuesday afternoon for mine.this is a blessing since i dont have any insurance.they do this every year for about the last 5 or 6 years.
> 
> foggy we will put you on a prayer list




Glad you are gettng the chance to get checked!!!  Having a heads up is worth the effort!!! Hope your numbers are really low, like 1 or less!


----------



## pixie

I hope everything works out well for you.

Some scientists say that cancer feeds on sugar. You might consider a low carb diet. Though, those treatments sound like they will wipe out most anything .....


----------



## RedRocker

Keep the faith Foggy, you may not be a virgin anymore but at least you're
on the mend.


----------



## Dargo

I hope all is going well with you Foggy.  I'll admit that reading your post along with my wife and I taking care of her mother as she died from cancer earlier this month has me thinking.  Next month I suppose I'll officially begin being in my 'upper' 40's.  I've had exactly one prostate exam; that was when I turned 35.  I know, I know, it sounds stupid, but it was a somewhat traumatic experience for me.  Afterwords I had to go home and couldn't work the rest of the day.  It wasn't the pain as much as the feeling violated along with the dang lubricant oozing out.  I couldn't take it.  I've not had an exam since.

But, as I said, after what I personally witnessed first hand and listening to your story, I should reconsider.  It wasn't pretty watching my MIL die.  I assure you, she was one very tough woman!  An unfortunate aspect of her cancer and death was that her cancer had progressed quite a bit before she first sought medical attention.  I don't want to do that and, embarrassingly enough, I'm not so sure I am as tough as that wonderful woman.

Again, I sincerely wish you the best and I think I will 'man up' and schedule a full physical when I go back for my next appointment for the knee surgery I just had a couple of weeks or so ago.  Take care.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Hey Mr. Tender! You'll be ok no matter WHAT happens. And I want you to read into that statement. We love you man. (non-gay)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dargo said:


> I've had exactly one prostate exam; that was when I turned 35.  I know, I know, it sounds stupid, but it was a somewhat traumatic experience for me.  Afterwords I had to go home and couldn't work the rest of the day.  It wasn't the pain as much as the feeling violated


Dargo, I've had a couple at my age. My new Doc is a female and she wanted to "see me" a few times before she scheduled my next one, to get to know me better. Well, it's coming up and I don't fret about it one bit.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hope all is well and getting better Foggy . Your post reminded me that I need to get checked again .......oh goodie ...........


----------



## Dargo

OhioTC18 said:


> Dargo, I've had a couple at my age. My new Doc is a female and she wanted to "see me" a few times before she scheduled my next one, to get to know me better. Well, it's coming up and I don't fret about it one bit.



Hey, I never thought about a female physician.  Maybe that would be better?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dargo said:


> Hey, I never thought about a female physician.  Maybe that would be better?



I don't know, I'll let you know next month. Something about it just don't seem right though.


----------



## JEV

Dargo said:


> Afterwords I had to go home and couldn't work the rest of the day.  It wasn't the pain as much as the feeling violated along with the dang lubricant oozing out.  I couldn't take it.  I've not had an exam since.


 Sometimes a man has to suck it up do what is right to continue to be here to provide for his family. It's more than just you and your feelings when you have a family. Just git 'er done...found early many cancer patients get to be cancer survivors.

I gave me and my wife a birthday gift of a physical back in October when I turned 59. I'm with the VA because I have pre-existing conditions that makes conventional health care cost prohibitive, and they were very thorough. Fortunately my PSA was .4 and my cholesterol dropped from 176 to 165. I am blessed with good results, and pray for all men to get checked early and often. I have a friend in a hospital bed in his living room with his extremeties all swollen and deformed, just waiting to die because his prostate cancer was not diagnosed early. It's a very sad thing to watch your friend dying and you can't do anything about it. he accepts his fate, but it is tearing up his wife watching him die. No man in his right mind wants to put his wife through that.


----------



## pirate_girl

You men must continue to get all necessary health exams just like we women do.
Cancer is on the rampage more and more now-- just DO IT.
The fact that some of you mentioned men vs women doctors is neither here nor there.


----------



## Dargo

Y'all know what you've done, don't you?

I'm gonna walk in the house and tell my wife that, after reading some serious postings from people that I really don't know in the usual way of 'knowing' someone, I've decided that I need to go get a prostate exam.  Yeah, the one I complained so much about thirteen years ago. 

That one is going to throw her a curve ball to say the least.  But, hey, it has been a while since my only exam, her mother just died from cancer that wasn't detected early and I'm beginning to accept the fact that I'm really not a 'kid' anymore.   Heck, I'm almost as old as Skurka.  According to him, I'll pass him in a couple of years.


----------



## pirate_girl

Get it done, Brent.
The End.


----------



## JEV

Hey Dargo...way to go! Spoken like a real man...a family man.


----------



## fogtender

Well for those that still haven't gotten a PSA check, you may have nothing to worry about, or if you were like me and got a late check, you will get to do it the hard way.

I am about halfway though my direct Radiation treatments now, pretty beat up so far.  Started with the Lupron shots in March, got the Bead implants about a month and a half ago, and now am going though fives days a week, for five weeks of driving 80 miles each way to get nuked for about ten minutes each day... Then drive back home.

Can tell  you that if I had been checked a lot sooner, the numbers would have been a lot lower and one of a couple of "Cures" would have worked fine, when they were higher, then it takes at least two steps, I am at three...

Getting a blood test takes about a minute to get done.  The results can really change your life, for both good and bad.


----------



## California

Hang in there bro. I'm sorry to hear they are putting you through such a rough regimen.

A relative (married into the family) had the extensive pellet treatment and it worked as they hoped. No recurrence and its been several years now. 

Just to brighten this place up here's an exam story:

Long ago I was finishing up two years living in Venezuela, in the Peace Corps, and started to have back pains. The embassy sent me to a local clinic to diagnose suspected kidney stones. (confirmed).

But we had a heck of a time getting an xray of passing the radioactive drink I was supposed to pass. The clinic tech was the cutest girl I had seen in a long time. For some reason while taking the xray she had to be right there in my face while I peed into a sample jar. I still remember her whacking my **** with a snap of her fingers trying to curb my too-enthusiastic admiration long enough to pass some of the radioactive fluid and get the xray. Ouch!

Venezuelan women.............


----------



## Trakternut

At 48 yrs. old, I'm coming into that time of a fella's life when he and his doctor are going to be getting vewwwy familiar with each other.  
  A coupla months back, I had a physical.  I have been looking at too high BP numbers as well as blood sugar, which concern me, both.
  Upon looking over the results of the blood work, he commented on how low the blood sugar was, compared to a year and a half ago, the BP meds are doing their jobs very well, and:
"Your PSA's are so low that I'm not even going to bother with the butt check." 

I know, I'll be doing more of this stuff plus the "Rooter Rooter" job every few years, but, if it keeps me going  until I'm at least as old as my dad is  now, (82), I'll bear it with a smile.


----------



## Trakternut

I need to add, Foggy, best wishes for you and I hope that things work out for you.  
  You've done us a service in reminding us that catching illnesses early leads to more effective treatment, and a higher success rate.


----------



## brazospete

Well I hope you"ll be fine fog! I'll put in a good word for you tonight when I Confess to my King what a worthless servant I have been today. I think by now He has gotten over being dissappointed with me! I have no idea why He continues to put up with me but Merciful Savior is one of His names! Maybe it's for my Granny, who was a Saint (no doubt)! I do know this; If JESUS is your Savior nothing by any means shall harm you! DEATH WHERE IS THY STING? Grave where is thy victory? Remember to rejoice for a merry heart doeth good with a medicine. Also With Joy shall ye draw water from the wells of salvation. and Be ye Thankful. Cast your care upon Him for He careth for you. Remember it's never too late (or too early) to accept Jesus for your Savior and just that easy to be adopted into his family!  Be Well fog is my prayer for you.......Dennis


----------



## brazospete

Fog I found this here on FF somewhere (i cant find it again) but I saved the url and was astonished to have found it so soon after reading about your "temptation" take a look it sounds too good to be true but it might be!http://www.lewrockwell.com/sardi/sardi84.html


----------



## fogtender

brazospete said:


> Fog I found this here on FF somewhere (i cant find it again) but I saved the url and was astonished to have found it so soon after reading about your "temptation" take a look it sounds too good to be true but it might be!http://www.lewrockwell.com/sardi/sardi84.html


 
Thanks, seems that a "Cure" would show up "After" I get all the conventional treatments done with.

Finished the last of the direct radiation treatments about three weeks ago, guts feel like I was the center of attention (target) at a kick boxing event. Getting better as the weeks goes on, the doc said it will be about five to six weeks from the aftereffects, but getting energy back now to where I can go and do some simple tasks that aren't too labor intensive. Drag in a couple of cans of coal for the first few weeks and felt like the whole gut pack was ready to fall out. Now it is just feels like I want to throw up, don't sound like much, but a very big improvement.

Hope you guys get the PSA tests done for the Prostate Cancer test that are in the 40's year range, if you had it in your family, get it sooner. Mine had been perking for about 14 years and hadn't appeared yet to have gotten out of the Prostate, once it does, it goes to the bones and you are pretty much a write off and then the cure kills you before the cancer does in most cases.

In my case, there was no symptoms that suggested that I had the cancer until they did the test and my score was 35, normal is below one. When they did the biopsy, the Gleason Score was an 8 out of 10, not good.

I won't know if this was all for not, for about another two years, but if it was good, then that should be it... I was an advanced case and they had to use all the weapons at hand, it is much easier to deal with in the early stages.

Anyway, hope all of you are in good health... I'm getting there if all is good!

As a foot note, my insurance (Blue Cross) was good for all this so far, don't know how the new "National Health Care" will be that congress is attempting to pass in secret, but I doubt as good and seems like it will cost a whole lot more.... IMHO


----------



## RedRocker

Prayers for ya Fog, Blue Cross has been good to me, I fear by the time I need all that stuff, I'll be screwed by our fearless leaders.


----------



## Galvatron

Fog i wish you well ....you are on a long term prayer plan with me i hope it helps.

Stay strong and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Dargo, I've had a couple at my age. My new Doc is a female and she wanted to "see me" a few times before she scheduled my next one, to get to know me better. Well, it's coming up and I don't fret about it one bit.





Dargo said:


> Y'all know what you've done, don't you?
> 
> I'm gonna walk in the house and tell my wife that, after reading some serious postings from people that I really don't know in the usual way of 'knowing' someone, I've decided that I need to go get a prostate exam.  Yeah, the one I complained so much about thirteen years ago.
> 
> That one is going to throw her a curve ball to say the least.  But, hey, it has been a while since my only exam, her mother just died from cancer that wasn't detected early and I'm beginning to accept the fact that I'm really not a 'kid' anymore.   Heck, I'm almost as old as Skurka.  According to him, I'll pass him in a couple of years.



Brent, I had my exam last week. Haven't heard any blood test results yet but the digital exam went well. Prostate slightly enlarged, but it was 3 years ago too. PSA tests normal then. Now...........when is *YOURS* scheduled?



fogtender said:


> Thanks, seems that a "Cure" would show up "After" I get all the conventional treatments done with.
> 
> Finished the last of the direct radiation treatments about three weeks ago, guts feel like I was the center of attention (target) at a kick boxing event. Getting better as the weeks goes on, the doc said it will be about five to six weeks from the aftereffects, but getting energy back now to where I can go and do some simple tasks that aren't too labor intensive. Drag in a couple of cans of coal for the first few weeks and felt like the whole gut pack was ready to fall out. Now it is just feels like I want to throw up, don't sound like much, but a very big improvement.
> 
> Hope you guys get the PSA tests done for the Prostate Cancer test that are in the 40's year range, if you had it in your family, get it sooner. Mine had been perking for about 14 years and hadn't appeared yet to have gotten out of the Prostate, once it does, it goes to the bones and you are pretty much a write off and then the cure kills you before the cancer does in most cases.
> 
> In my case, there was no symptoms that suggested that I had the cancer until they did the test and my score was 35, normal is below one. When they did the biopsy, the Gleason Score was an 8 out of 10, not good.
> 
> I won't know if this was all for not, for about another two years, but if it was good, then that should be it... I was an advanced case and they had to use all the weapons at hand, it is much easier to deal with in the early stages.
> 
> Anyway, hope all of you are in good health... I'm getting there if all is good!
> 
> As a foot note, my insurance (Blue Cross) was good for all this so far, don't know how the new "National Health Care" will be that congress is attempting to pass in secret, but I doubt as good and seems like it will cost a whole lot more.... IMHO



fogtender, glad to hear you are feeling a little better after what all you've been through.


----------



## fogtender

*Merry Christmas all!* 

Hope all of you get the different tests required for Cancer Screenings, it is the best present you can give your family!


----------



## cabinboy

Foggy thanks for the good advice !! And good luck with your battle, sound like you may have the upper hand now.  Merry Christmas to you and all of yours.


----------



## fogtender

OhioTC18 said:


> fogtender, glad to hear you are feeling a little better after what all you've been through.


 
Still have some side effects, but they seem to be growing "fainter", but still can feel the "Burn" from the radiation.

My Prostate was not noticeable enlarged when they did the "Field" test, the PSA test was way high, the biopsy showed that the cancer had been percolating for about 12 to 14 years, which wasn't good.  

So don't rely on the "Gloved one" to tell all....


----------



## Dargo

I haven't mentioned it in a while, but it's great to hear you are moving in the 'more healthy' way!  Great to hear!


----------



## fogtender

Dargo said:


> I haven't mentioned it in a while, but it's great to hear you are moving in the 'more healthy' way! Great to hear!


 
Thanks, but.... Naw, I am still a Conservative!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

fogtender said:


> In my case, there was no symptoms that suggested that I had the cancer until they did the test and my score was 35, normal is below one.



My Doc's office called today to get the number of my pharmacy for other meds. The wife had enough insight to ask what all my levels were (after I fussed and fumed all day yesterday that this Doc sucks). It's been a week and no numbers. Most of my levels were okay, a few a little out of whack. BUT the PSA test came back at .24 Whew.........


----------



## fogtender

OhioTC18 said:


> My Doc's office called today to get the number of my pharmacy for other meds. The wife had enough insight to ask what all my levels were (after I fussed and fumed all day yesterday that this Doc sucks). It's been a week and no numbers. Most of my levels were okay, a few a little out of whack. BUT the PSA test came back at .24 Whew.........


 
OUTSTANDING, can't get a better Chirstmas Present than that!!!

Hope everyone gets the same results!


----------



## fogtender

Well it is going onto Mid April '10, and figured I would give kind of an update on the Prostate Cancer.

The energy levels are starting to come back now, the testosterone is still down, matter of fact, Monday I have to have another Lupron shot that last another four months. It should be about another year before I will know if all was for not or good. Currently the PSA levels are at about .06 as of a month ago, which is great, but that could also be because of the Lupron and other meds they give me.

That last radiation treatment was mid November of '09, and I still have some side effects such as sore stomach muscles. The Doc said that if I were to be cut open, I would have what appears to be canker sores all over my insides from the Radiation (funny they didn't mention that when I got zapped) and that it would take four to six months to heal.

I can't remember if I had mentioned it in earlier posts, but when I was getting my direct radiation treatments, I had to drive up to Fairbanks daily and back home by myself. That is about a 160 mile round trip, after each session, I had to stop every twenty to thirty miles and rest, not sleepy rest, but exhausted rest. A friend told me to take a energy drink, came in about a 2oz. bottle and was suppose to last five hours or so (different brands on the market I guess). I told him I couldn't handle that much sugar and he said it only had about four calories... Anyway I bought a bottle and tried it out of desperation. It was about week three of the radiation treatments when I tried it. It didn't make me want to enter a foot race, but it was the first time I was able to drive all the way home and not have to stop on the side of the road. I guess it made me feel more human like than road kill...

I took the empty bottle to the doctor and asked him if it was good or not, he read the ingredients and said it was mostly vitamins and appeared to be OK, so I bought a couple of cases of the stuff and am still using it almost every other day or so for energy. I can tell the differences though as the healing is getting better, the lack of testosterone is clearly taking it's toll on my energy levels though and will do so for about another year when that treatment ends.

I also found from subsequent doctor visits that after blood tests, my vitamin D3 levels were really low. It appears that most people that have Prostate Cancers have that low level in their system, so I am taking 2,000 I.U. twice a day which also appears to be giving me some energy since I started on them. Being in Alaska during the darkness of winter, you don't get much sunlight for the natural Vitamin D you would normally get.

Anyway, for those that may be having issues, there does seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel when detected early, so make sure you get tested for cancers recommended by your doctor. My prostate cancer had no signs, the only way I found out is though the PSA Blood test and it was about 12 to 14 years along and would have exited the Prostate shortly, which is not good. Breast Cancer and others can be tested for and are alot easier to deal with in the early stages than later.

Over all, things have worked out pretty well, I work on boats in the summer and get to take most of the winters off, so the treatments started in late fall when I was home... Most people won't get to have the same timing as I had, but I would have adapted to whatever they said I needed.

I would like to thank those that have asked for my advice, sent supportive notes and a host of other positive responses! I hope that you will direct those comments and support to others that may have the same and other afflictions, you have no idea of how a bit of sunshine on a dark gloomy day, makes one's spirits shine a bit brighter.

The people in the medical loop that I was involved in were all champions! At times when things look tough, they always had a smile and words of encouragement, and to them I wish to convey a big Thanks!

Will do another update if anything changes.

Thanks all!

Mark


----------



## mak2

Good luck, Fogtender.


----------



## JEV

Glad things are looking up. Keep the faith.


----------



## RedRocker

My ex wife's husband has the same situation. They wanted to remove his, but he's decided to look at other alternatives. I should link him up to this thread.
Glad you're on the mend Mark, doesn't sound like any fun my friend.


----------



## jpr62902

Thanks for the update, Mark.  It's good to read you're improving so dramatically!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Atta boy Foggy!  Glad things are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Doc

Thanks so much for the update Mark.  Good for you keeping your spirits up and facing this thing head on, and sharing the details which will help others in time of need.  

I'm thrilled to hear the good news.  Here's to you getting stronger every day and getting back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## pirate_girl

Love and hugs to you Mark, my darling friend.


----------



## fogtender

Thanks to all, but my main reason for the thread was after finding out I had cancer, I realized I could have been treated years earlier had I been tested for it and done so at lowered levels of treatment.  My goal is to make others aware that simple tests for other kinds of cancer and detected early can be a bump in the road verses a washout.

Get tested, especially if you have a family history of some kind of cancer!


----------



## Kwiens

fogtender said:


> Thanks to all, but my main reason for the thread was after finding out I had cancer, I realized I could have been treated years earlier had I been tested for it and done so at lowered levels of treatment. My goal is to make others aware that simple tests for other kinds of cancer and detected early can be a bump in the road verses a washout.
> 
> Get tested, especially if you have a family history of some kind of cancer!


 

So true!!!  My four uncles have all had Prostate cancer.  They are all still alive.  I have had a yearly PSA test since I turned 45.

K


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Love and hugs to you Mark, my darling friend.



Well since you went through hellfire and brimstone, I am glad you are up and posting yourself!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Glad you are getting your strength back ! Now come help me keep these hot Panamian women happy ..... I am getting dog tired ....LOL

PS . The wife does not really need to know any of this .......so mums the word .............Yea I wish ...........


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> Glad you are getting your strength back ! Now come help me keep these hot Panamian women happy ..... I am getting dog tired ....LOL
> 
> PS . The wife does not really need to know any of this .......so mums the word .............Yea I wish ...........


 
Thanks, maybe after this summer season of chasing polar bears again, then I can come and help you during my winter hibernation, which I can just skip it this next winter!  

Don't worry, she will never hear it from me...


----------



## fogtender

Well as kind of an update.  About two weeks ago I got my second to the last of the Lupron Shots, the last is due in about three and a half months.  And that will take me to 24 months of treatment of shots in addition to all the other stuff that I had to endure.  Last week the blood test came back showing no traces of anything related to the cancer as of now, but just having zero was done by the first Lupron Shot two years ago.  The insertion of the Radio Active seeds and follow up direct Radiation treatments haven't made the "Zero" change at all.  If in fact those numbers do go up, it would be because the treatments didn't work, but as of now it appears they may have done the job.  But only time will tell.

Basically, for anyone that has a cancer marker in their family history needs to be tested for that cancer.  Would save you a lot of grief down the road!  In my case had I found it early, the shots alone may have done the trick, but I was too far past that point.

So go get checked out!


----------



## thcri RIP

Sounds like good news Foggy.  As for getting checked out I had cancer when I was 33.  After 20 years I still get checked out every year at physical time.


----------



## RedRocker

That's great news Foggy, I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Doc

Dang good news and advice Foggy!   All the best!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good to hear it tested negative for you. The tests are a lot less trouble than the treatments. Got a recheck coming up in a few months.


----------



## fogtender

Well one of my Uncles past away this last week, and another Uncle called to tell me about his passing. While we were talking, the Prostate Cancer issue came up because he had had it (my mother's Brother) and went though pretty much everything I did except the direct Radiation treatments.

He had to go back to the Emergency Room a few weeks back because he couldn't take a piss, one of the "Seeds" they planted into his Prostate to radiate radiation for a set period of time had shifted and was plugging his ability to urinate. The Emergency folks did a "Roto-Rotor" job on him and were able to extract the pellet.

Having said that, I had never heard of that before, and he said they were set up for that type of response at the Hospital and the doctor said it happened fairly often...

Which of course is just great they don't mention those little details "Before" they "Insert" them... So I have about seventy of those little buggers just waiting to shift posisitions... Great, just $*%(*% Great!

This constant new info really is for the birds. Now I am going to be in the wilderness somewhere and inflate like a cartoon critter and fly all around the woods when the dam pellets break loose....  Oh Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy.

Bright side is that maybe I can take out some game birds with the shot...


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey if it is dark out you will have glowing pee and be able to miss your feet! But it will hurt like hell till it passes.


----------

